# Serious Offroad tires for Touareg



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Would it be unfeasible to put BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO with a 17" wheel on a V8 Toureg for a proper offroad tire? Obviously, road noise and handling are sacrificed. I was looking at 265/70-17 C or 285/70-17 D tire sizing.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (Bigtop)*

265/70 would be .5 inch larger sectional width and 2.6 inches bigger diameter than the stock 255/60. Probably too much diameter to fit. I think the largest 17" tire that would not rub would be a 265/65; would have a width of just .3 inches larger, and 1.6 inches greater diameter. You are limited to around an overall 31 inch diameter whatever size wheel is used.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi Billster,
how do the other guys on this forum manage to put 20" rims on? Are they not a wider tire too? Does 265 = 31 inches? 
The only other thing would be to put 16" rims on, but from researching the other threads on the forum, noone can get 16" that will work with the Treg.
I was just thinking that before winter comes (already got 1 inch of snow today!!) they would be good as I used them with good resultys on my Jeep GC before. I could put them on for offroading up here also.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

It's not the rim diameter that is the limiting factor, it is the overall diameter of the mounted tire on the rim. The stock wheel/ tire set ups for the Touareg all measure around 29" overall; 255/60-17 = 29.1"; 275/45-19=28.7". If you install 20"s, you would use a 275/40-20, which is 28.6" overall. Of course you are limited on the width of the wheels, but there is little more lattitude because you can vary the offset to clear the brakes and suspension until you start to rub on the fender lip. I don't know if you have the 18" or 19" wheels on your truck. If you have the 18s, there are some great choices that would be excellent off-road tires and competent in the snow: Nitto Terra Grappler, Michelin 4x4 XPC, Michelin Diamaris, Yokohama Geolander, Bridgestone Dueler. Probably the best for you in Breckenridge would be the Nokian WR SUV, but it is not going to be available until late October or November. Oh, by the way, excellent taste in exterior and interior colors.









_Modified by DenverBill at 9:59 PM 9-5-2004_

_Modified by DenverBill at 10:04 PM 9-5-2004_

_Modified by DenverBill at 10:25 PM 9-5-2004_

_Modified by DenverBill at 11:25 PM 9-5-2004_


_Modified by DenverBill at 12:44 AM 9-6-2004_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (Bigtop)*

Have to agree with Bill, I would not put anything larger than a 265/65 on. That is exactly the size of my Bridgestone Dueler REVOs and they fit perfectly and don't rub. They also have a pretty serious tread and have treated me well this summer. I expect they will also do a bang up job in the snow (which I hear Breckenridge got some last night).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

Also, the overall brake size makes the 17"wheel the smallest you can put on a V8 without changing to a smaller diameter brake disc. V10 can use an 18" minimum rim.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: (aircooled)*

V6 & V8 have same size brakes, V10 has larger fronts as stated earlier. While I was in Berlin, the VW Forum (think really awesome dealership) had a Touareg with BFGs All-Terrain KOs on the V6 17" rims. It was roped off so I couldn't get a look at the size, I have pic if you need it. It looked like a Baja Touareg only not the crazy one (this one had a roll cage but still had wood trim







).


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBfanatic)*

Yes please, a picture would be great. I wonder what size it must have been.. I ahve gone to Tirerack.com and looked up the size Billster recommends but cannot find it.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

just bumped this thread for you:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1357586


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (aircooled)*

Thanks Billster & Aircooled,
I will look up those tires on Tirerack.com. I have 18" rims. I am worried though, that the larger the rim diameter, the less flex tolerance there will be with the tire and therefore more subject to sidewall damage. I already have a crack in my Conti 4x4's on the side (one tire). You and aircooled will know how sharp and jagged the rocky roads are here in Colorado offroad. The tires take a pounding.
Yes we did get about an inch of snow in-town. Depressing, we really have not had a summer this year, although the water is welcome in response to th draught! I guess I should start getting the ski gear ready.......


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Aha Sciencegeek,
you have already done the R&D on this quest! I guess you and aircooled are steps ahead of me. Although I am curious to look at what Billster provied for the 18" rims. As long as they are at least two ply sidewalls there may be more choices as the months go by and the tire manufacturers catch up with all the new SUV's coming out with larger rim diameter cars.
Bummer about the BFG All-Terrain KOs. You're right, it is too close for comfort, esp up here as snow can build up in the wheel wells and reduce the clearance even further.
Thanks


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (Bigtop)*

I think it looks awesome with those tires.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (VDUBfanatic)*

You are correct on the brake size for the V6/V8. I didn't state that they were the same.
As for those tires, they are definitely on the stock 17" rims. I highly doubt the 270's would fit. I wonder if they shaved off rubber on those BFG's in the picture?
That is sure one sweet ride!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_That is sure one sweet ride!

The walnut trim in this tricked-out rig is hilarious.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_You are correct on the brake size for the V6/V8. I didn't state that they were the same.
As for those tires, they are definitely on the stock 17" rims. I highly doubt the 270's would fit. I wonder if they shaved off rubber on those BFG's in the picture?
That is sure one sweet ride!

Are you saying that this style of BFG tires doesn't exist in a 17" size that would fit a stock Touareg. Two other possibilities exist; 
Could be that in Europe they have other sizes of BFGs.
Considering this is a factory effort, it is possible that they are not 17" rims. It is always possible that VW made a batch of 16" rims in the same style as the 17" Canyons. The car could have smaller brakes on it too.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (Bigtop)*

I also wanted to put the BFG's on TREG, but was too scared of the clearances of the inside wheel wells. Sciencegeek sent me another pic and the tolerance was just too small. I also reluctantly went the Bridgestone route. Hint...if you do any offroading where sharp rocks or other such imediments exist.....Buy 5 and another wheel! Aircooled can attest to the fact that these Bridgestones will cut on the sidewall pretty easily...He had to change one out at about 13,000 feet on the Colorado Rally....I think he is still huffing and puffing. I saw a thread the other day about a Nitto (?) tire but have not checked it out. It's a shame we cannot find a good all-around offroad tire for such a fine vehicle.
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (spockcat)*

Yep. The 270/65 is the closest, but just a little too big. I did call the BFG mothership and register my complaints for the lack of the size. the only tread that I found in the max size if 265/65/17 was the Bridgestone's.
You could probably go with a wider tire if you could find a wheel with a deeper offset, but I would be afraid of ripping stuff off with a taller tire.
Good point on the 16" wheels.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Serious Offroad tires for Touareg (Rickanns)*

Rick, I'm pretty sure that the sidewall of the BFG woul dhave popped in that situation as well.
To everyone else, here is what happened. We were climbing down from the top of the Yankee Boy basin area, coming down around a corner. I didn't see the rock under my tire when I paused to wait for the next portion of the trail to clear. Because of the recent rains, and probably because of the weight of the vehicle, the rock shifted and the vehicle fell off (only about 6 inches). A RAZOR SHARP edge of that wsmae rock sliced straight down the sidewall, and tagged the rim pretty well as well.
They REVOS have a 2 ply sidewall, and the All Terrains a total of there. I don't think the extra one ply would have made a difference.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Bigtop)*

The problem with TireRack and the manufacturer's sites is a lack of information on construction, particularly sidewalls. From past experience with Jeeps and watching my neighbor run her LTX A/Ts to over 80,000 miles with no care, I think the 4x4 XPC would be the most durable for off road; and they are able in the snow.


_Modified by DenverBill at 9:36 PM 9-6-2004_


----------

